# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment >  اموزش Setup

## sunn789

با سلام این ویدئو رو برای اموزش  ساخت فایلSetup با استفاده از VS2008ساختم(البته الان امکان دانلود وجود نداره ضمن شرمندگی به زودی تصحیح میکنم) 
http://developing.internationalsell.com/setup1.zip
حجم فایل 20.4Mb میباشد
فایل با پسوند zip میباشد از اینکه گاهی لینک خراب بوده امیدوارم که ما روببخشیید
البته پس از اینکه بسیاری از دوستان از download گله کردند این لینک رو هم اضافه کردم
http://www.4shared.com/file/24116799...etup_file.html

این فیلم اموزشی ابتدا یه برنامه ساده که فرق نمیکنه شما با windows App و یا WPF APP نوشته باشد با WPF ایجاد کرم و سپس یک پروژه نصب اضافه کردم و درون پروژه نصب چگونگی اضافه کردن 
WindowsInstaller (که جهت نصب تقریباً بیشتر نرم افزار های ماکروسافت نیازه )
.net 3.5 که خودتون کاملا به اون اشنایی دارین
Crystal report که همون نرم افزار کمکی گزارش گیری برای دات نت هست 
SQL Epress جهت کار با ابانک اطلاعاتی 
که توضیح میده چگونه این کامپوننت ها رو اضافه کنید و در کامپیوتر هدف بدون اینکه کاربر مراحل نصب تک تک اونها رو ببینه و یا نیاز باشه مثلاً sql رو جداگانه نصب کنه اجرا کنید
و همچنین چگونه یه پوشه و یه میانبر از برنامه روی Desktop و در قسمت Start ویندوز داشته باشید
چگونه یک ایکون به نرم افزار تون اختصاص بدین و پس از نصب در کامپیوتر هدف رو Desktop اون نمایش داده بشه
در صورتی که تمایل داشته باشید در برنامه اینده قرار است :
چگو نگی اضافه کردن بانک اطلاعاتی بدون اینکه Backup و Restore کنید رو بگم ،
 همچنین اینکه چگونه محیط نصب رو فارسی کنید و دیگر امکانا ت دیگه که نیاز داشته باشید و من بلد باشم

و ممنون میشم نظر بدین

----------


## Afshin160

خيلي سنگينه فايل zip شده اش را قرار بده تا دانلود كنيم .متشكرم

----------


## sunn789

سلام
متاسفانه زمانی که فیلم رو Zip میکنید حجم زیادی از ان کم نمیشود به طور مثال در صورت Zip کردن این فایل حجم ان از 22 مگا بایت به 20 مگا بایت کاهش پیدا میکند 
چشم فایل zip را قرار خواهم داد

----------


## sunn789

با سلام
فیلم Zip شده رو قرار دادم امیدوارم به کارتون بیاد
http://internationalsell.com/Developing/Setup1.zip

----------


## mina.net

سلام دوست عزیز 
ممنون از آموزشی که گذاشتی هر چند هنوز دانلود نکردم. اگه می شه بفرماید در مورد چه چیزهای آموزش گذاشتی ، شاید برای ما لازم نباشد دانلود کنیم با توجه به اینکه دیالاپ هم هستم. من بیشتر دنبال نصب دیتابیس و تعریف سرور هستم.

----------


## mina.net

15Mb دانلود کردم بعد هنگ کرد.(دیالاپ عملی نیست)

----------


## sunn789

سلام
توضیحات در مورد فیلم اموزشی رو به ابتدا اضافه کردم
با تشکر از همگی

----------


## mina.net

> سلام
> توضیحات در مورد فیلم اموزشی رو به ابتدا اضافه کردم
> با تشکر از همگی


 سلام دوست عزیز
ممنون از توضیحی که دادید. دارم دانلود می کنم. اگه می شه در مورد Atach کردن  دیتابیس به سرور هم توضیح بدید ممنون می شم.

----------


## sunn789

ببخشید یه کم وقت کم دارم سعی میکنم به زودی بااستفاده از فیلم خدمتتون بگم اما اگه قرار باشه بهصورت کتبی بگم اینکه همون جایی که فایل پروژه رو اضافه میکنید همون جا هم میتونید فایل بانک اطلاعاتی رو اضافه کنید  مانند یه فایل  به همین سادگی
باز هم تا زمانی که از فیلم اماده میشه اگه مشکل دشتین بفرمایید تا در خدمتتون بشم

----------


## mina.net

> ببخشید یه کم وقت کم دارم سعی میکنم به زودی بااستفاده از فیلم خدمتتون بگم اما اگه قرار باشه بهصورت کتبی بگم اینکه همون جایی که فایل پروژه رو اضافه میکنید همون جا هم میتونید فایل بانک اطلاعاتی رو اضافه کنید مانند یه فایل به همین سادگی
> باز هم تا زمانی که از فیلم اماده میشه اگه مشکل دشتین بفرمایید تا در خدمتتون بشم


این که شما می فرمایید رو انجام می دم و در برنامه از کانکشن رو بصورت اتچ تعریف می کنم ولی در حالت لوکال جواب می ده ولی وقتی بخوای بصورت شبکه استفاده کنی نمی شه. من می خوام از طریق ستاپ دیتابیس به سرور معرفی بشه و از سایر سیستم ها قابل دسترسی باشه.

----------


## zahra6377

> سلام
> متاسفانه زمانی که فیلم رو Zip میکنید حجم زیادی از ان کم نمیشود به طور مثال در صورت Zip کردن این فایل حجم ان از 22 مگا بایت به 20 مگا بایت کاهش پیدا میکند 
> چشم فایل zip را قرار خواهم داد


اگه با 7-zip فشرده کنی حجمش میشه در حد چند کیلوبایت

----------


## sunn789

از لطفتون متشکر 
اما معمولا با یه مشکل بر میخوریم و اون اینه که اگه رو کامپی.تر شخص استفاده کننده نرم افزار ی که شما فرمودین نباشه دچار مشکل میشه اما با این فرمت دچار نمیشه 
اما !! با این فرمتی که فرمودین نیز اماده میکنم و قرار میدم و صمیمیانه از راهنمایی شما سپاسگذارم

----------


## دختر باران

> با سلام این ویدئو رو برای اموزش ساخت فایلSetup با استفاده از VS2008ساختم 
> http://internationalsell.com/Developing/setup1.zip
> حجم فایل 20.4Mb میباشد


 
سلام دوست عزیز

آموزشی که داده بودین عالی بود , اگه ممکنه بگید چطوری میشه به صفحه اول نصب یک عکس دلخواه اضافه کنیم

ممنون

----------


## majjjj

1فیلم اموزشی رو با چی کپچر کردی
2 اگرچه که کارتون خیلی قابل تقدیره ولی بهتر بود یک نرم افزار حرفه ای تر رو کار میکردین ولی باز هم میگم قابل تقدیره

----------


## sunn789

سلام
1 - با نرم افزار Cosmtamica  فیلمبرداری کرده ام فکر کنم در این زمینه حرفه ای باشد
2 - میشه بفرمایید منظورتون از نرم افزار حرفه ای در کدوم زمینه است در زمینه کپچر ویا زمینه ساخت فایل Setup
خیلی از شما سپاسگذارم که نظر میدین و ما رو رهنمایی میکنید خیلی خوشحال کننده است که برای بهتر عمل کردنم راهنمایی میکنید

----------


## Sharif Lotfi

سلام و ممنون از اين دوست عزيز كه دانسته هاي خودشونو به ما هم منتقل مي كنن
دارم دانلود مي كنم . حتما به دردم مي خوره . بازم ممنون

----------


## majid_hbk2

> با سلام این ویدئو رو برای اموزش  ساخت فایلSetup با استفاده از VS2008ساختم 
> http://internationalsell.com/Developing/setup1.zip
> حجم فایل 20.4Mb میباشد
> فایل با پسوند zip میباشد از اینکه گاهی لینک خراب بوده امیدوارم که ما روببخشیید
> 
> 
> این فیلم اموزشی ابتدا یه برنامه ساده که فرق نمیکنه شما با windows App و یا WPF APP نوشته باشد با WPF ایجاد کرم و سپس یک پروژه نصب اضافه کردم و درون پروژه نصب چگونگی اضافه کردن 
> WindowsInstaller (که جهت نصب تقریباً بیشتر نرم افزار های ماکروسافت نیازه )
> .net 3.5 که خودتون کاملا به اون اشنایی دارین
> ...


سلام من پایگاهم رو با sql2005 ساختم و با setup wizard خود ویژوال استودیو براش برنامه نصب ایجاد کردم  اما وقتی برنامه ام روی سیستم دیگه ای اجرا میکنم موقع اتصال به پایگاه داده خطا میده،حتی فایل پایگاهم رو توی پوشه bin کپی کردم اما بازم مشکل حل نشد! اگه ممکنه من را راهنمایی کنید
ممنون

----------


## milad2011

لینکش ایراد داره، اگه میشه درست کنید ، ممنون

----------


## sunn789

با سلام ببخشید دیر جواب میدم راستش از زمانی که وب سایت با کلی سختی باز میشد کمتر خدمت رسیدیم اما الان تصحیح کردم و میتونید فایل رو بردارید
http://developing.internationalsell.com/setup1.zip

----------


## sunn789

لینک جدید و قدیم دریافت فایل 
http://www.4shared.com/file/24116799...etup_file.html

این هم لینک قبلی که کاملا کار میکنه
http://developing.internationalsell.com/setup1.zip

----------


## teona asemani

سلام امکانش هست هزینه پرداخت کنیم برامون فیلمتونو ارسال کنید 
متشکرم

----------


## sunn789

سلام
شما ادرس پستی تون بفرمایید در اولین فرصت براتون میفرستم 
اما میشه بگین چرا دانلود نمیکنید؟
متشکر

----------


## daffy_duck376

> سلام من پایگاهم رو با sql2005 ساختم و با setup wizard خود ویژوال استودیو براش برنامه نصب ایجاد کردم  اما وقتی برنامه ام روی سیستم دیگه ای اجرا میکنم موقع اتصال به پایگاه داده خطا میده،حتی فایل پایگاهم رو توی پوشه bin کپی کردم اما بازم مشکل حل نشد! اگه ممکنه من را راهنمایی کنید
> ممنون


کپی کردن بانک در پوشه برنامه زمانی جواب میده که شما بانک رو در داخل برنامه ایجاد کرده باشد (از sql server compact) استفاده کرده باشید در غیر این صورت باید زحمت بکشید و کد بنویسید تا برنامه خودش بانک رو رو سرور بسازه !

----------


## mh1365

salam
vaghtetoon bekheyr 
bebkahhsid man mikham to setupam az karbar ye cod ke ghablan tareef shode va barname nevis smidone begire chetori miotnam piadesazish konam
mamnoon misham age komakam konid

----------


## sunn789

سلام 
شما توی خود محیط setup امکان اضافه کردن پنجره دریافت سریال نامبر و جود دارد و در ضمن باید یک Lisence هم برا برنامه اضافه کنید

----------


## saeid1389

لینک زیر رو ببینید:

https://barnamenevis.org/showth...=139529&page=7

----------


## bafqbafq

سلام من چندتا فایل دارم که میخوام بهشون لینک بدم و نمیدونم وقتی setup ساختم چطوری با بهشون لینک بدم اصلا تو کف لینک دادن یا باز کردن یک فایل موندم با چه دستوری باید این کارو انجام داد که مثلا یک فایل PDF باز کنه. :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## sunn789

سلام 
ميشه بيشترتوضيح بدين كه اين لينكها رو كجا ميخواهيد بگذاريد؟

----------


## farhad jalali

> کپی کردن بانک در پوشه برنامه زمانی جواب میده که شما بانک رو در داخل برنامه ایجاد کرده باشد (از sql server compact) استفاده کرده باشید در غیر این صورت باید زحمت بکشید و کد بنویسید تا برنامه خودش بانک رو رو سرور بسازه !


 
سلام
می شه کدش رو بگید تا من هم یاد بگیرم

----------


## e.Rezaei

با سلام و تشكر از sunn789 
من هم از آموزش شما خيلي استفاده كردم و دقيقاً مطابق فيلم شما setup برناممو ساختم ولي موقع اجراي برنامه نصب شده با خطا روبرو مي شم

----------


## molisoft

سلام
من فیلم رو دیدم این چیزی که شما در مورد Prerequisites گفتید اینجا عملی نیست. در این حالت در هنگام نصب هیچ گاه اون ها رو نصب نمیکنه و خود کاربر میبایست تک تک به پوشه ی اونها بره و نصبشون کنه!

----------


## ali208

دوست عزیز لینکهایی که گذاشتید هیچکدام کار نمیکنند لطفا لینک جدید بگذارید. ممنون

----------


## mehrdadg11

دوستان اين لينك ها خرابه ؟

چرا دانلود نميشه؟

----------


## masy1366

منم نتونستم دانلود کنم لطفا توجه کنید.

----------


## yosefi1988

دانلود نمیشه

----------


## sunn789

سلام دوستان ببخشید نمیدونم چرا فایل از rapidsHARE  حذف شده توی سیستم خودم هم گشتم اما ندیدم بس که اطلاعات به هم ریخته شده تو این هفته اصلاح میکنم

----------


## Hkarimi

سلام.
اگه لطف بفرمایید و لینک ها رو آپدیت کنید ما رو مدیون خودتون کردید. پیشاپیش ممنون.

----------


## R_Rajaee_Rad

لینک های دانلود خرابن
لطفا یکی این فیلم رو داره آپلود کنه

----------

